# Rear Drive Question



## Mikinvt (Sep 3, 2016)

Anyone know the proper distance to mount the rear drive from the headstock on a mw 700?


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 3, 2016)

Not trying to be cute but I would think that it depends on how long the drive belt to the lathe is.  That's how I set up my South Bend lathes with a rear counter shaft.

However, the definitive answer could probably be obtained from the Logan Actuator Company.  You can contact them here:

http://www.loganact.com/


----------



## Mister Ed (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm not familiar with the peculiarities with the MW differences, but suspect that is would mount to the headstock similar to a Logan 200. In fact, I am betting that it mounts to the two ears in red.


----------



## Mister Ed (Sep 3, 2016)

I guess the MW are set up a little different than I expected. Those ears I circled are only for the cover hinges.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=11168
The above link has a couple pics of one set up. Not sure if it is a help to you or not.


----------



## Mikinvt (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks for the advice.  I guess I will get a belt and back it off until it seems right.


----------

